# PILON payments pension & holidays



## Dublin10 (2 Oct 2011)

Im being made redundant and had notice period , am i entitle by law for my employer to pay into my pension for my notice period ? and regarding holidays am i entitled for them to be also paid ? they are saying they dont need to pay either i cant understand why as both are in my contract.


----------



## Ildánach (10 Oct 2011)

Your employment (and all terms and conditions of your contract) continue to be in force until your notice period expires.  You should receive any remuneration (including pension contributions if this is covered in the contract) and other statutory entitlements such as hoildays up until the date your notice period expires.


----------

